# College Orientation Tomorrow



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

i survived


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

For me, we chose our class schedules online. That wasn't a part of the orientation and the orientation itself was optional. It was only one day and was basically "go when it's scheduled, or miss out." Sounds like you have a little more flexibility 

Good luck!!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks! I like it better the way you had yours btw:yes. Seems easier and less of a hassle. Mines is an all day type of thing, and the college even had the option for students to room with random people during those two days in a dorm :um. I didn't want to do that and opted to stay in a hotel during those two days instead.


----------



## Dre53 (Mar 2, 2011)

I went to my orientation last year in mid-July. For me orientation was actually a really good experience and made me think I might not hate college that much (still wasn't excited at all, but maybe not hating it quite as much as before). I talked to a lot of people about many things and overall came away thinking the other students there were much more friendly than I expected. There were a couple people I even befriended at the time though I didn't get any contact info and haven't seen them since. I had a random roomate as everyone else did and got along pretty well with him too. 

Later I found that people at orientation were much more open and friendly than they were during the year. Not that I ever cared to make much of an effort in the year, but I easily had more meaningful conversations with fellow students in the 3 day orientation than I did all school year. I'm the kind of person who easily can have good conversations with people about varous topics when there's a task at hand, but I have no desire to let people in on the day to day business of my life. In other words, living in dorms is not for me.

Sorry this isn't a very consoling post....but I guess what I can say from my experience is that what you find in orientation can be very different from what you will find once the school year begins.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Glad orientation went well for you. Hopefully, it'll change my mindset even more in a positive way about college. I think the only reason why people were more friendly and open during orientation was because they were excited and curious about beginning college, scheduling, and finding their way around. 
I'm the same when it comes to talking to people about my day-to-day life since nothing interesting really happens. Thanks for sharing .


----------

